# [V]HD2900XT, Audigy 2ZS, TV-Karte(DVB-S) und Radi



## olstyle (10. März 2009)

Ich muss mal wieder etwas ausmisten. Bilder zu den verschiedenen Teile finden sich jeweils nach der Beschreibung als Link.

1. *Hauppauge WinTV Nova-S Plus*
Läuft astrein, wurde aber jetzt durch ihren HD-Fähigen Bruder ersetzt. Die mitgelieferte Software ist wohl angeblich nicht so toll, aber warum sollte man die auch benutzen?
Vista inkl. BDA-Treiber wird unterstützt. Eine MM-Rechnung von Ende Dezember müsste ich auch noch irgendwo haben.
Bild


2.*Gecube ATI Radeon HD2900XT@EK Wakü*
Das Bios wurde von mir mit niedrigeren 2D-Taktraten und Spannung sowie etwas erhöhten 3D Taktraten versehen.

Eine Rechnung von Alternate(direkt vom Release) gibt es noch, allerdings läuft die nicht auf meinen Namen(hab die Karte ungeöffnet bei ebay erstanden da der eigentliche Käufer dann wohl doch eine 8800GTX wollte).

Als Zubehör gibt es eine Kabelpeitsche für den TV-Out, zwei DVI->VGA Adapter sowie zwei Stromadapter. Den HDMI-Adapter brauchte ich leider für eine andere Karte.
Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3

3.*Creative Audigy 2ZS*
Die Hardware lief bis zum Ausbau immer beschwerdefrei.
Von den Treibern kann ich das, Creative typisch, leider nichts sagen.
Bild 1
Bild 2

4.*Alphacool Single Radi*
Der Radi stammt aus dem Cool Answer 120 II Set(mittlerweile nicht mehr erhältlich) und sollte ein NexXxoS Pro I in der ersten Revision sein.
Bild 1
Bild 2

Preise:
1. MP=35€ inkl. V.
2. Ohne Wakü: 60€ VHB
     Mit Wakü: 80€ VHB
3. Verkauft
4. 12€ VHB

Läuft auch bei PCGHX und im Luxx.


----------

